# Revente d'iPhone via Volpy



## Jackda80 (21 Mars 2017)

bonjour a tous,

J'ai testé l'application Volpy,

j'ai actuellement un iPhone 6s 64Go desimlock Or(sorti du SAV apple depuis novembre 2016)
Son état : NEUF (réellement)
Volpy me propose 340€ (sur leboncoin, beaucoup de personnes proposent le même prix)

Avez-vous testé pour des iPhones dans un etat de cassé d'ecran ou autre ?

Merci


----------



## brubru (24 Septembre 2017)

En fait, j'ai testé et j'hésite à aller jusqu'au bout : l'app disait 630€ ce qui est pas si mal (pour mon iPhone 7 Plus 256 Go - etat nickel ), mais une fois l'accord passé, l'app ne fait plus apparaitre le prix :/ On ne reçoit pas non plus d'email de confirmation... donc j'hésite à faire confiance. Si une fois l'iPhone envoyé, ils decident de ne payer que 200€, je fais quoi ..???


----------



## fredmonkey (2 Octobre 2017)

Bonjour,

Je suis en  train de tester une revente à Volpy.  J'ai expédié mon iPhone 6s via l'enveloppe envoyée par Volpy. Le courrier est distribué d'après le suivi de Laposte, par contre le dossier volpy n'a pas évolué, il apparaît  toujours  en attente d'expédition,  alors qu'ils annoncent un paiement (PayPal)  dès l'expédition.

Je suis en attente d'une réponse de leur part sur ce retard  de mise à jour.

pour le suivi de dossier, j'ai créé un compte chez eux, je peux donc suivre mon dossier depuis un autre iPhone.

erratum: je pense que par la poste le délai de paiement est de 48h. C'est pas la remise  en mains propres que le paiement est  quasi  immédiat.

je  me réponds à moi-même: vu sur leur site:
(*) Via PayPal en quelques heures dès la prise en charge de l’enveloppe par La Poste ; par virement sous 48h ou par chèque en 2 à 3 jours à compter de la réception du smartphone.

du coup ils doit y avoir un pb sur mon dossier, peut-etre parce que l'envoi a eu lieu le week end


----------



## Michael003 (3 Octobre 2017)

Tiens-nous au courant sur la fiabilité du service, ça m'intéresse aussi !


----------



## Anthony (3 Octobre 2017)

fredmonkey a dit:


> du coup ils doit y avoir un pb sur mon dossier, peut-etre parce que l'envoi a eu lieu le week end



Il faut aussi garder à l'esprit que c'est une période de l'année pendant laquelle ils doivent recevoir énormément de téléphones. Avec le week-end au milieu, si ça prend deux ou trois jours de plus, ça me semble encore raisonnable. (Et je le dis en ayant aussi un iPhone en attente chez eux.)


----------



## fredmonkey (3 Octobre 2017)

Réponse très rapide par facebook messenger: en effet ils ont beaucoup de volume, et une erreur devait traîner dans mon dossier. 

Il a transmis a leur service compta pour traitement. 

Jusqu’ici très bonne communication, j’attends le traitement de mon dossier.


----------



## fredmonkey (3 Octobre 2017)

ayé, paiement reçu!


----------



## Michael003 (3 Octobre 2017)

fredmonkey a dit:


> ayé, paiement reçu!


Ton iPhone a été repris à combien ?


----------



## fredmonkey (4 Octobre 2017)

270€, ça me paraissait intéressant, voyant des annonces à 300 sur lbc

Par contre 10€ de frais avec paypal:-(


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Octobre 2017)

J’ai fait le test avec mon iPhone 5S 32 Go (en parfait état de marche). Valeur de reprise : 107€.


----------



## JosephM (12 Octobre 2018)

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis dégouté, je vous raconte ce qui m'est arrivé :



Volpy ne tient pas ses engagements et ment pour me dire que mon iPhone vaut moins que leur première estimation : J'ai fait estimé mon iPhone X dans un état neuf à 725€ quelques jours avant la keynote, car je savais que j'allais acheter son successeur l'iPhone Xs. Maintenant que la keynote est passée, l'iPhone X vaut beaucoup moins bien évidemment, on en trouve à moins de 700€ sur leboncoin en 64Go.

Après avoir soigneusement emballé et envoyé mon iPhone chez eux, je recois un message de leur part disant que mon iphone est rayé sur l'écran et partout autour sur les côtés !!!

Ceci est absolument faux, il était dans un état absolument neuf, sans même des micro-rayures ! Le jour de ma réception de l'iPhone Xs je les ai même comparés l'un à côté de l'autre et je me suis étonné de voir que mon iPhone X qui a 1 an était dans le même état que le tout nouveau que je venais de déballer. J'ai mis une coque apple en cuir dès le premier jour et il n'en est pas sorti en un an. De plus j'avais mis un verre de protection.

Bref, un ramassis de mensonges. Du coup ils m'en proposent 538€, soit 200 de moins que l'estimation de départ. Ils ne savent pas assumer leur estimation première car cela leur ferait perdre de l'argent par rapport à un iPhone qui a perdu 25% de sa valeur en quelques semaines dû à la sortie des nouveautés. Bref, ne leur faites pas confiance !!!


----------



## Gwen (12 Octobre 2018)

Merci de ton témoignage. C'est le souci avec ce genre de rachat sur internet. On ne peut jamais prouver que l'appareil envoyé ne sera pas dévalué sous des prétextes souvent fallacieux qui sont clairement improuvables après coup.


----------



## Jura39 (12 Octobre 2018)

J'ai aucune confiance dans ce style de rachat 

Avez vous demander des preuves des ses rayures ?


----------



## Locke (12 Octobre 2018)

gwen a dit:


> On ne peut jamais prouver que l'appareil envoyé ne sera pas dévalué sous des prétextes souvent fallacieux qui sont clairement improuvables après coup.


Et une photo avec des tags incluant l'heure, la date, la localisation, ne servira à rien ? Par exemple, si la photo est faite avec un autre smartphone juste avant de l'insérer dans l'enveloppe prévue à cet effet, comment peux-t-on mettre en doute la bonne foi du vendeur ?


----------



## eres79 (14 Octobre 2018)

Même à supposer que l'opération proposée par Locke soit réalisée … que peut être le genre de recours que l'on aurait à l'égard de l'organisation qui rachète ? Je ne vois rien de possible !! autrement dit l'abstention est sans aucun doute la première prudence à avoir !!


----------



## Jura39 (14 Octobre 2018)

En effet éviter ce genre de revente


----------



## JosephM (15 Octobre 2018)

Bonjour à tous, 

Je viens apporter un peu plus d'infos, pour que ça serve à d'autres et que ça puisse leur éviter de tomber dans le piège. Comme tu l'as suggéré Jura39, j'ai demandé une photo de mon iPhone, qu'ils ont fini par m'envoyer 3 jours plus tard... La voici en pièce jointe. Une horreur. Mon iPhone était nickel, vraiment comme neuf, pas une micro-rayure, et voici ce qu'ils m'envoient. 
Alors je m'énerve, leur dit que soit ce n'est pas mon iphone et qu'ils se sont trompés, soit qu'ils l'ont rayé eux même. La personne sur Messenger (oui car on ne peut avoir personne au téléphone chez eux...) me demande mon numéro IMEI pour vérifier. Je leur envoie (j'avais gardé l'emballage et la facture) et elle m'envoie mon iPhone avec écran allumé en disant : 
"Vous voyez, il s'agit bien de votre iPhone".

Bref, donc ils font des rayures volontairement pour baisser la valeur de reprise. Une pure escroquerie. Je suis malade de voir mon iPhone dans cet état. J'aurais mieux fait de le vendre sur le bon coin à quelqu'un qui aurait pu apprécier le grand soin dont j'en ai pris pendant 1 an.

Le pire dans tout ça c'est qu'on est vraiment coincé : soit tu acceptes une offre à 200€ de moins, soit ils te renvoient ton iPhone, tout rayé... et donc invendable également... 
Je ne pense pas qu'ils fassent cela à tout le monde, sinon ils auraient fermé boutique depuis longtemps, mais dans certains cas, comme le mien là où j'ai réussi à avoir une estimation de reprise élevée (car quelques jours avant la keynote) et que je leur ai renvoyé mon iPhone après la keynote, et donc après la dépréciation de la valeur des iPhone X... Là ils se permettent de faire des choses très sales, pour ne pas perdre à leur petit jeu d'achat revente...

Fuyez ce service comme la peste, qui semble tout beau et tout poli au premier abord, et qui est de la pure escroquerie organisée. Je ne vois pas de différence entre leur concept et du vol ou du racket...


----------



## Tony 11 (15 Octobre 2018)

J avais envie de tester ce service de rachat de mobile mais j ai bien fais de me raviser au dernier moment après j espère comme vous dite qu ils ne font pas sa tout le monde sinon ils auraient fermé depuis longtemps. La vente entre particulier c est peut être laborieux de temps en temps mais au moins on est pas surpris par ce genre de mésaventure. bon courage a toi


----------



## Locke (15 Octobre 2018)

@JosephM
Moi je veux bien, par contre est-ce normal que cet iPhone soit paramétré en Espagnol ?


----------



## Tony 11 (15 Octobre 2018)

Ah oui j avais pas vu sur la photo ils ont sûrement pris la première langue venu pour afficher sa .


----------



## Jura39 (16 Octobre 2018)

J'ai un doute


----------



## Tony 11 (16 Octobre 2018)

Après avec ce genre d entreprises nul doute que tout est fait pour tirer les prix vers le bas et tout les moyens sont bon pour y arrivé malheureusement.


----------



## Jura39 (16 Octobre 2018)

Abimé un iPhone , c'est ridicule , surtout pour le revendre après !!


----------



## r e m y (16 Octobre 2018)

Moi je demanderais le renvoi de l'iPhone. 
J'ai un doute sur le fait qu'ils aient abîmé volontairement l'iPhone (ca baisse la valeur de rachat certes... mais également la valeur de revente!)
Ca peut ne pas être votre iPhone (ils ont pu "photoshoper" la photo avec l'imei en partant d'un iPhone parametré en espagnol d'autant qu'on a de l'espagnol en bas de l'écran et de l'anglais en haut!), soit c'est votre iPhone avec un film rayé posé sur l'écran, soit encore c'est votre iPhone allumé avec le imei visible et pas le vôtre éteint avec les rayures (sur l'iPhone allumé on ne voit plus les rayures).


----------



## Jura39 (16 Octobre 2018)

Je pensais aussi a cet histoire de film rayé apposé sur l'iPhone pour faire croire a des dégâts


----------



## r e m y (16 Octobre 2018)

Le numéro de série correspond à un iPhone X acheté aux alentours du 2 novembre 2017. C'est bien ça?


----------



## Tony 11 (16 Octobre 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> Je pensais aussi a cet histoire de film rayé apposé sur l'iPhone pour faire croire a des dégâts


Tu penses qu ils seraient capables de faire sa pour gagner 200 euros un peu tirer par les cheveux mais vu dans le monde auquel on vit tout est possible...


----------



## r e m y (16 Octobre 2018)

Tony 11 a dit:


> Tu penses qu ils seraient capables de faire sa pour gagner 200 euros un peu tirer par les cheveux mais vu dans le monde auquel on vit tout est possible...



Ce qui me semble le plus probable c'est que l'iPhone X éteint et rayé n'est pas le vôtre et que l'iPhone X allumé affichant l'IMEI (mais dont on ne peut plus voir les rayures) est le vôtre (même si le mélange d'espagnol et d'anglais sur l'affichage me semble bizarre)


----------



## r e m y (16 Octobre 2018)

Tony 11 a dit:


> Tu penses qu ils seraient capables de faire sa pour gagner 200 euros un peu tirer par les cheveux mais vu dans le monde auquel on vit tout est possible...



Je ne sais pas combien ils se font de marge entre l'achat et la revente, mais un écart de 200 Eur est probablement énorme, justifiant de toutes les magouilles...


----------



## Tony 11 (16 Octobre 2018)

Ouai donc tout les vices sont bon pour se faire de l argent c’est malheureux


----------



## r e m y (16 Octobre 2018)

Tony 11 a dit:


> Ouai donc tout les vices sont bon pour se faire de l argent c’est malheureux



Je n'en sais absolument rien, c'est juste ce que ton histoire laisse à penser !


----------



## Tony 11 (16 Octobre 2018)

Après on pense souvent faire une bonne affaire et puis avec toutes les annonces de rachat de téléphones c est pas sa qui manque. Mais Apple pourrait faire un effort en rachetant les téléphones un peu plus chère sa éviterais ce genre de mésaventure.


----------



## Sly54 (16 Octobre 2018)

Tony 11 a dit:


> Après on pense souvent faire une bonne affaire et puis avec toutes les annonces de rachat de téléphones c est pas sa qui manque. Mais Apple pourrait faire un effort en rachetant les téléphones un peu plus chère sa éviterais ce genre de mésaventure.


Mais pourquoi donc Apple ferait ça ? Ca n'aurait aucun sens dans leur business !


----------



## Jura39 (16 Octobre 2018)

Tony 11 a dit:


> Tu penses qu ils seraient capables de faire sa pour gagner 200 euros un peu tirer par les cheveux mais vu dans le monde auquel on vit tout est possible...


Oui , car pas de rayures sur l'écran avec IMEI 
j'ai des gros doutes


----------



## Tony 11 (16 Octobre 2018)

On verra bien ce que compte faire le propriétaire du téléphone accepter l offre ou qu on lui renvoie son téléphone. Après sur la photo l écrans est blanc donc dur de juger je pense.


----------



## Jura39 (16 Octobre 2018)

Pour moi retour


----------



## Tony 11 (17 Octobre 2018)

Moi aussi je serait pour un retour et une vente sur Leboncoin après tout dépend l état du téléphone .


----------



## jmaubert (17 Octobre 2018)

r e m y a dit:


> Je ne sais pas combien ils se font de marge entre l'achat et la revente, mais un écart de 200 Eur est probablement énorme, justifiant de toutes les magouilles...


Bonjour,
Un petit hors-sujet pour donner une idée du prix auquel les téléphones sont revendus. J'ai vendu mon iPhone X lundi à Cash Express pour 580€ et l'ai vu hier proposé à 815€...Une marge assez conséquente ! J'imagine que les revendeurs Internet doivent être dans les mêmes tarifs et marges.


----------



## Jura39 (17 Octobre 2018)

jmaubert a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Un petit hors-sujet pour donner une idée du prix auquel les téléphones sont revendus. J'ai vendu mon iPhone X lundi à Cash Express pour 580€ et l'ai vu hier proposé à 815€...Une marge assez conséquente ! J'imagine que les revendeurs Internet doivent être dans les mêmes tarifs et marges.


580€ , pourquoi ne pas avoir chercher a le vendre a un meilleur tarif ?


----------



## r e m y (17 Octobre 2018)

jmaubert a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Un petit hors-sujet pour donner une idée du prix auquel les téléphones sont revendus. J'ai vendu mon iPhone X lundi à Cash Express pour 580€ et l'ai vu hier proposé à 815€...Une marge assez conséquente ! J'imagine que les revendeurs Internet doivent être dans les mêmes tarifs et marges.



Notre ami s'était vu estimer son iPhone X 725 Eur. 
Si Volpy peut le revendre 815 Eur, on voit bien que le racheter 200 Eur de moins que l'estimation initiale est loin d'être neutre...
Et une fois qu'ils ont l'iPhone entre les mains, le vendeur risque fort de céder et accepter ce nouveau prix d'achat.


----------



## jmaubert (17 Octobre 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> 580€ , pourquoi ne pas avoir chercher a le vendre a un meilleur tarif ?


Aucune de mes connaissances n'était intéressée et je n'aime guerre vendre sur Internet, justement à cause des problèmes qui sont arrivés! De plus, je n'ai que très peu confiance dans le Bon Coin ou autre site du même genre. J'avais fait une évaluation sur Volpy, également, mais j'avais des doutes ( à raison apparemment )!


----------



## Tony 11 (17 Octobre 2018)

580€ sa fais peut je trouve alors que sur leboncoin sa ce négocie autour des 750-850€


----------



## jmaubert (17 Octobre 2018)

Tony 11 a dit:


> 580€ sa fais peut je trouve alors que sur leboncoin sa ce négocie autour des 750-850€


Oui, ce n'est pas énorme..Mais ( pour un 64go en très bon état ) Volpy me proposait en échange de mon X un XS pour 840€ !! Les revendeurs Internet ne dépassaient que très rarement les 550€ et, comme je le disais, je n'ai aucune confiance dans le Bon Coin ( et je ne parle pas même de trouver un acheteur dans une ville de 23000 Habitants ! ). De plus, la vente à Cash Express m'a permis d'obtenir un bon d'achat de 50€ et l'argent de la vente était disponible immédiatement !


----------



## Tony 11 (17 Octobre 2018)

Oui je comprend c est plus une question de facilité de revente c est sur que la y’a pas besoin de faire le tri dans les acheteurs sur leboncoin. Après chacun voit au mieu pour lui comme je dirait. Tant que tout le monde s y retrouve mais bon sa fais quand même un écart de presque 300 euro donc ils se font une bonne marge même si il propose souvent des offres comme on a pu vous faire un xs à 840€ .


----------



## jmaubert (17 Octobre 2018)

Tony 11 a dit:


> Oui je comprend c est plus une question de facilité de revente c est sur que la y’a pas besoin de faire le tri dans les acheteurs sur leboncoin. Après chacun voit au mieu pour lui comme je dirait. Tant que tout le monde s y retrouve mais bon sa fais quand même un écart de presque 300 euro donc ils se font une bonne marge même si il propose souvent des offres comme on a pu vous faire un xs à 840€ .


Ceci dit, il serait interessant de savoir combien de ceux qui proposaient leur iPhone X à 850€ sur le Bon Coin ( ou ailleurs ) l'ont réellement vendu ce prix là


----------



## Tony 11 (17 Octobre 2018)

Une amie a vendu le sien 800€ pour un prix de base de 850€ mais elle a du faire le tri dans les acheteurs sa je vous l accorde et chose pas simple entre les je peut payer la moitié ce mois ci et l autre moitié le mois prochain ou le paiement western union ...


----------



## ibabar (17 Octobre 2018)

_Ayant fait l'expérience leboncoincoin à la revente et à l'achat, je peux donner mon feedback:_
_ Il faut effectivement slalomer entre les lapins et les arnaques (produits neufs sous scellé, ceux qui veulent un envoi et "payent" via Paypal, j'ai aussi eu un vendeur qui ne voulait pas encaisser de cash mais des cartes PCS: je vous laisse googliser, le mot "arnaque" y est presque automatiquement joint).
Je pense qu'avec une remise en main propre, un RDV dans un lieu public relativement fréquenté, et un peu de bon sens, c'est pas non plus insurmontable.
_ Beaucoup de vendeurs pensent être assis sur une mine d'or: je ne compte plus les possesseurs d'iPhone 8 qui le vendaient plus cher que le prix neuf aujourd'hui au catalogue, sans percuter qu'ils avaient baissé de prix.
_ Les prix affichés donnent une vague indication, d'ailleurs souvent suivie par ceux qui vendent leur iPhone au moment de fixer le prix. C'est pas parce que tous les iPhone X sont affichés à 850€ qu'ils se vendent réellement ce prix, voire qu'ils se vendent tout court !!
_ J'ai vendu mon 7 Plus 128Go à 395€ (état cosmétique moyen sur le châssis: griffures et pocs aux angles, mais écran clean). Pas un appel à 450€ (alors que j'étais déjà le moins cher de mon département), et plusieurs acheteurs à 395€.
_ Je viens d'acheter ce matin un X 256Go à 730€.
Par bonheur, le vendeur n'était autre qu'un Genius de l'AS. Plutôt cool et gage d'absence de problème, avec en bonus une garantie 2 ans en AS (j'ai encore échangé avec un gars qui pensait à tort que la 1ère année c'est la garantie distributeur qui marche et la 2nde année la garantie constructeur, alors que c'est l'inverse...).
_ La plupart des X pour lesquels j'ai répondu aux annonces, les propriétaires les lâchaient à 700€ (en 64Go), parfois ça bloquait à 730/750€.
_ Je voulais perso un 8 (pour sortir du form-factor du Plus), et puis j'ai vu que pour un peu plus je pouvais avoir un X, avoir surtout une baisse de prix bien plus conséquente.
C'est souvent le cas en seconde main: une grosse Mercedes décotera davantage qu'une Twingo. C'est un peu logique car la cible est quelqu'un de plus désargenté, donc cherchant le prix. Si quelqu'un peut mettre 800 ou 900€ dans un smartphone d'occase, il peut aussi rallonger 200 de plus pour en avoir un 100% neuf avec les derniers raffinements et la garantie pleine. Quelqu'un n'ayant que 400€ de budget va sans doute peiner à investir 1/4 de plus pour passer à 500€, et en neuf, il ne veut sans doute pas un 6s reconditionné ou une fin de stock en SE.
_ A mon sens la cote soutenue des iPhone, c'est bel et bien fini.
Les gens ont compris qu'il y a des Android rudement sexy et bien équipés neufs entre 200 et 300€.
Par ailleurs les forfaits sponsorisés des opérateurs ont de moins en moins le vent en poupe (quand on voit les promos permanentes pour des forfaits illimités à 5€), donc les gens qui se laisser tenter par un renouvellement à 400€ l'iPhone neuf avec emprisonnement 24 mois (sans même percuter que le crédit/ forfait à 60€ mensuel leur reviendrait bien plus cher au final...) hésitent.
On voit d'ailleurs que les relais de croissance d'Apple se font plus sur les marchés émergents que sur les marchés occidentaux par du renouvellement.


----------



## jmaubert (17 Octobre 2018)

ibabar a dit:


> _Ayant fait l'expérience leboncoincoin à la revente et à l'achat, je peux donner mon feedback:_
> _ Il faut effectivement slalomer entre les lapins et les arnaques (produits neufs sous scellé, ceux qui veulent un envoi et "payent" via Paypal, j'ai aussi eu un vendeur qui ne voulait pas encaisser de cash mais des cartes PCS: je vous laisse googliser, le mot "arnaque" y est presque automatiquement joint).
> Je pense qu'avec une remise en main propre, un RDV dans un lieu public relativement fréquenté, et un peu de bon sens, c'est pas non plus insurmontable.
> _ Beaucoup de vendeurs pensent être assis sur une mine d'or: je ne compte plus les possesseurs d'iPhone 8 qui le vendaient plus cher que le prix neuf aujourd'hui au catalogue, sans percuter qu'ils avaient baissé de prix.
> ...


Merci pour ce retour qui confirme l'analyse que j'avais faite. Effectivement, l'âge d'or de la revente à prix fort d'Iphone semble bien révolue !


----------



## jmaubert (17 Octobre 2018)

Tony 11 a dit:


> Une amie a vendu le sien 800€ pour un prix de base de 850€ mais elle a du faire le tri dans les acheteurs sa je vous l accorde et chose pas simple entre les je peut payer la moitié ce mois ci et l autre moitié le mois prochain ou le paiement western union ...





Tony 11 a dit:


> Une amie a vendu le sien 800€ pour un prix de base de 850€ mais elle a du faire le tri dans les acheteurs sa je vous l accorde et chose pas simple entre les je peut payer la moitié ce mois ci et l autre moitié le mois prochain ou le paiement western union ...


Elle a vendu un 64go ?


----------



## Tony 11 (17 Octobre 2018)

Ta super bien commenter les choses top. Je te rejoint sur les forfait sponsorisé j ai toujours pris un téléphone avec forfait me disant la super affaire un téléphone je le paye pas chère et l abonnement à 65 euro par mois sa passera sauf que en faisaient le calcul tu dépense beaucoup plus .


jmaubert a dit:


> Elle a vendu un 64go ?


Non c é


----------



## jmaubert (17 Octobre 2018)

Tony 11 a dit:


> Ta super bien commenter les choses top. Je te rejoint sur les forfait sponsorisé j ai toujours pris un téléphone avec forfait me disant la super affaire un téléphone je le paye pas chère et l abonnement à 65 euro par mois sa passera sauf que en faisant le calcul tu dépense
> 
> Non c était un 256go


Ca explique la " bonne revente "...J'avais un 64go


----------



## Tony 11 (17 Octobre 2018)

ibabar a dit:


> _Ayant fait l'expérience leboncoincoin à la revente et à l'achat, je peux donner mon feedback:_
> _ Il faut effectivement slalomer entre les lapins et les arnaques (produits neufs sous scellé, ceux qui veulent un envoi et "payent" via Paypal, j'ai aussi eu un vendeur qui ne voulait pas encaisser de cash mais des cartes PCS: je vous laisse googliser, le mot "arnaque" y est presque automatiquement joint).
> Je pense qu'avec une remise en main propre, un RDV dans un lieu public relativement fréquenté, et un peu de bon sens, c'est pas non plus insurmontable.
> _ Beaucoup de vendeurs pensent être assis sur une mine d'or: je ne compte plus les possesseurs d'iPhone 8 qui le vendaient plus cher que le prix neuf aujourd'hui au catalogue, sans percuter qu'ils avaient baissé de prix.
> ...



Super analyse après oui révolus la super revente d iPhone avec android qui commence à faire de super mobile moin chère que ceux que vende Apple.
Je vous rejoint sur le fait de prendre un téléphone avec forfait j avais toujours fait sa auparant mais pour l achat du XS je me suis dit tien si je me pencher sur le prix que me coûterai au final l abonnement avec téléphone et le téléphone seul en gardant mon abonnement.

Téléphone avec abonnement orange 100 giga sur 24 mois : 1379 euro de forfait et avec le téléphone à 739 euro on se retrouve à 2118€.

En gardant mon forfait 30 giga sur 24 mois :
Forfait 599 euro et téléphone seule 1310 euro au final 1910€ 

Une économie de 200€ mais peu de monde fait le calcul moi le premier avant celui la tout le monde ce dit ah ben il est moin chère avec abonnement que sans abonnement alors que pas du tout.


----------



## ibabar (17 Octobre 2018)

Tony 11 a dit:


> peu de monde fait le calcul


Ce que j'ai toujours trouvé hallucinant, mais bon...
Et quand bien même le calcul est fait, on se retrouve face à un dilemme: sortir 1150€ "d'un coup"
_ ce qui pour certains est compliqué financièrement, et là commence la spirale du crédit (qui engraisse l'opérateur)...
_ ce qui pour d'autres fait réfléchir (une seconde fois): ai-je besoin de renouveler mon iPhone... payer le prix total en 1x fait plus réaliser la valeur de ce qu'on achète (et donc l'arbitrage sur sa réelle nécessité/ envie)


----------



## ibabar (17 Octobre 2018)

En tout cas quand on voit les réels progrès technologiques, on relativise souvent (quoi d'ahurissant entre 7 et 8? quoi d'exceptionnel entre X et Xs?).
Pour ma part au vu des économies je préfère me contenter d'un X pour l'année à venir.

_La revente de mon 6 Plus en 2016 était revenue à 23€/mois. Celle de mon 7 Plus à 25€/mois.
C'est un peu le trend que je me suis fixé (jusqu'à 30€ pour se faire plaisir disons, car c'est quand même un objet que j'ai tout le temps avec moi, tous les jours, et que j'utilise beaucoup, et que Android... très peu pour moi).
En y adjoignant 5€/ mois de Sosh, on reste encore et toujours sur un budget bien moindre que du temps où Orange ou SFR me plumaient (surtout sur le roaming !)._


----------



## Coyote28 (17 Octobre 2018)

Tony 11 a dit:


> Super analyse après oui révolus la super revente d iPhone avec android qui commence à faire de super mobile moin chère que ceux que vende Apple.
> Je vous rejoint sur le fait de prendre un téléphone avec forfait j avais toujours fait sa auparant mais pour l achat du XS je me suis dit tien si je me pencher sur le prix que me coûterai au final l abonnement avec téléphone et le téléphone seul en gardant mon abonnement.
> 
> Téléphone avec abonnement orange 100 giga sur 24 mois : 1379 euro de forfait et avec le téléphone à 739 euro on se retrouve à 2118€.
> ...



En fait ce qu'il faut faire c'est calculer en fonction de ce que ça te coûte, de la qualité de service que tu attends et de tes contraintes.

Dans mon cas perso, ayant la "vraie" fibre uniquement chez Orange, et n'ayant pas envie de passer mon temps à courir la promo, la contrainte de l'engagement 24 mois ne me dérange pas plus que ça.

J'ai donc un Forfait Open Jet 80 Go, ce qui me donne droit pour 103€ par mois à ce qu'offre Sosh + :
- Appel illimité vers les mobiles (option à 5€ chez Sosh) depuis la box
- Le decodeur TV Orange x2 (option à 10€ chez Sosh)
- Deuxiéme carte sim pour l'Ipad de ma femme (option à 5€ chez Sosh)

Ce qui me fait au final en passant chez Sosh (pour avoir l'équivalent des services que je juge nécessaire) :
- 45€ / mois pour la fibre à la maison
- 30 €/ mois pour le mobile

Soit un ecart de 28€ en faveur de Sosh.

Avec ce forfait, je profite grosso modo du meilleur tarif nouveau client Orange en renouvellement mobile tous les 18 mois.

28*18 = 504 €

Pour le dernier que j'ai pris (XS Max 256 Go) on se retrouve à un portable payé 830 au lieu de 1400 € ce qui fait une économie de 570 €.

Donc au final, je perds pas vraiment si je change de portable à chaque fois que j'y ai droit et uniquement parce que je suis attaché au réseau orange et que j'utilise les options incluses.


----------



## Tony 11 (17 Octobre 2018)

Oui c est sur que tout dépend l utilisation du forfait que tu a et aussi de la box fibre qui peut aller avec aussi . Mais dans mon cas orange n était même pas capable de me faire un offre correcte alors que sa fais 8 ans que je suis chez eux. La seule offre qu ils m ont proposer c était on vous fais 20 euro de remise sur le téléphone ridicule. Mais la personne a était claire elle m’a dit le mieu c est de changer d opérateur par exemple rester chez orange et basculer sur sosh tout les 24 mois pour avoir les meilleurs tarifs.


----------



## Locke (17 Octobre 2018)

Tony 11 a dit:


> La seule offre qu ils m ont proposer c était on vous fais 20 euro de remise sur le téléphone ridicule.


Je ne sais pas ou tu habites, mais change de boutique Orange, il doit bien y en avoir une autre. Comme en réponse #55, j'ai fait un tir groupé et le Samsung S9 qui était à 859 € à sa sortie, je ne l'ai payé que 473 € avec l'étui à rabat qui coutait 79 €.


----------



## Tony 11 (17 Octobre 2018)

Ah oui sacré économie ben écoute je verrais sa au moment de changer de téléphone en 2019


----------



## ibabar (17 Octobre 2018)

Locke a dit:


> j'ai fait un tir groupé


Pas moi: je paye ma fausse fibre (câble) à 10€/ mois et mon mobile (20Go y compris à l'étranger, ce qui n'est pas toujours le cas ailleurs) à 4,99€... pas sûr de pouvoir "économiser" davantage 



Locke a dit:


> le Samsung S9 qui était à 859 € à sa sortie, je ne l'ai payé que 473 €


C'est pas un exploit non plus: les Samsung étant généralement bradés à -40% 3 mois après leur sortie...
Il était à 99€ chez Bouygues avec engagement 
https://www.monpetitforfait.com/sma...99-90e-chez-bouygues-telecom-grace-code-promo


----------



## Locke (17 Octobre 2018)

Ah oui, j'ai oublié de préciser que j'ai eu en cadeau une montre connectée d'une valeur de 150 €, j'ai pas dit non, bien sûr.


----------



## Tony 11 (17 Octobre 2018)

Locke a dit:


> Ah oui, j'ai oublié de préciser que j'ai eu en cadeau une montre connectée d'une valeur de 150 €, j'ai pas dit non, bien sûr.


Ta fais la totale t’es pas repartis les mains vident sa c est sur.


----------



## Locke (18 Octobre 2018)

Tony 11 a dit:


> Ta fais la totale t’es pas repartis les mains vident sa c est sur.


Oui, dans la mesure ou j'ai fait le marchand de tapis, je quittais un opérateur pour tout regrouper chez Orange. Mon interlocutrice sachant ou je mettais les pieds et avec les arguments que j'avançais se devait de faire un geste commercial global. C'est beaucoup plus payant de jouer un peu au naïf candide que j'exiger quoi que ce soit et ça marche.


----------



## Tony 11 (18 Octobre 2018)

C est sur que en regroupant tout chez un opérateur tu a plus de facilité on va dire à négocier que si tu arrive juste pour un simple forfait.


----------



## Jura39 (18 Octobre 2018)

jmaubert a dit:


> Ca explique la " bonne revente "...J'avais un 64go



En effet , le tarif n'est pas le mème


----------



## LMRX9 (7 Mars 2019)

Jackda80 a dit:


> bonjour a tous,
> 
> J'ai testé l'application Volpy,
> 
> ...


Bonjour,

Au jour d’aujourd’hui savez vous si Volpy réalise cette même manipulation d’en prix vis à vis de des plus anciens telephones ?

J’ai un iPhone 6S 64G depuis un an et demi et j’en voudrais passer sur des modèles plus récent. Du coup je me demandais si l’offre proposée par volpy valait vraiment la peine  vis à vis de mon téléphone actuel. 
L’IDP de mon téléphone est de 15000 mais je ne sais pas Cévennes que ça représente niveau prix.

Merci pour vos réponses !


----------



## Sly54 (7 Mars 2019)

Si tu veux savoir, tu télécharges Volpy, tu regardes le prix proposé et tu compares avec eBay/LBC/autre site de petites annonces.

Ou alors je n'ai pas compris la question…


----------



## Jura39 (7 Mars 2019)

Sly54 a dit:


> Si tu veux savoir, tu télécharges Volpy, tu regardes le prix proposé et tu compares avec eBay/LBC/autre site de petites annonces.
> 
> Ou alors je n'ai pas compris la question…


Pour le coup , moi , je comprend pas tout


----------



## Gwen (7 Mars 2019)

ça sent le spam a plein nez, mais j'attends le prochain message pour me prononcer


----------



## Sly54 (7 Mars 2019)

gwen a dit:


> ça sent le spam a plein nez, mais j'attends le prochain message pour me prononcer


Possible aussi…


----------



## LMRX9 (7 Mars 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Pour le coup , moi , je comprend pas tout



Je voulais juste savoir comment savoir comment volpy nous indique le prix du téléphone que on souhaite estimer ! 
Et de plus compte tenu du fait que j’aimerais changer mon iPhone 6S est ce que volpy ne se montre pas plus indulgent vis à vis de l’estimation du téléphone ?


----------



## Jura39 (7 Mars 2019)

LMRX9 a dit:


> Je voulais juste savoir comment savoir comment volpy nous indique le prix du téléphone que on souhaite estimer !
> Et de plus compte tenu du fait que j’aimerais changer mon iPhone 6S est ce que volpy ne se montre pas plus indulgent vis à vis de l’estimation du téléphone ?



Le mieux étant de tester sur leur site


----------

